# Diamondback Overdrive Comp as first Bike?



## Frossbyte (Feb 20, 2015)

Hey to all, I am new to the MTB world, rode BMX for a good bit over a decade ago and am now wanting to get into mountain biking. I'm 30 yrs old, 5'9 and 180lbs.

I am looking to buy a decent bike to get me going on the trails. I am fortunate enough to have miles and miles of trails in my area of Charlotte, NC along with some private property to ride on. 

My budget is tops $750. As the post is titled, I am looking at a DB Overdrive Comp for around $730 Delivered. With all my research this seems to be the best deal as far as components but I have been proven wrong before.

So are there any better options out there for this budget?

I plan on ordering the bike online and I do not mind the assembly aspect, as a matter of fact I prefer it (don't like other people messing with my stuff! I also prefer to learn to work on my own things).

Thanks ahead of time for the help!


----------



## mikerod553 (Apr 25, 2014)

my first bike was an overdrive comp, there is a couple of things you should consider before purchasing. First consider the terrain you wish to ride, cross country, trail, or downhill. And from my understand in NC its mostly xc or trail/singletrack riding. If your not sure which type of riding you wish to do, or whats best for your application, go to local shops to get suggestions. Once you have that sorted, go test ride some bikes, a lot of locations have demo days where you can ride the bikes at the trails for free. Third look into buying used or demo bikes, your $750 will go a lot further. At the $750 range your more than likely going to be looking at hard tails or older full suspension bikes. Also make sure you are looking at the right size frame for your dimensions, a few sites have bike fitment calculators to give you a general idea and getting fitted at a shop even better. Saddle,stem,handlebars, and pedals are personal preference item that can be changed to make your fitment on the bike better but if buy the wrong size frame your fitment will always be off. Consider buying a bike with hydraulic brakes and air suspension fork, as the coil forks aren't really any good and upgrading to an air fork can run between $275-$400. Which at the price point you are looking at its not worth upgrading the bike. From the specs sheets for the db overdrive comp you are looking at, assuming its 2015, it has has hydraulic brakes but I believe the xc30 is a coil fork. My first bike was a 2013 db overdrive comp with an xct coil fork and it felt like a pogo stick. Ended up buy a giant anthem 8 months later and it was like night and day. If this is going to be your first bike and you are just looking to try out the sport , definitely look into used as your first bike usually takes the most beating


----------



## Frossbyte (Feb 20, 2015)

First off, thanks for the quick and extensive response. I plan on doing mostly trail/singletrack riding and want to def start off with a hard tail.

I've been to a few big box stores but all the shops around here sell custom high end stuff and the used market is saturated with the same $1000+ stuff. There is a brick and mortar performance in Charlotte that I may check out.

Saying that I really like the looks of the Overdrive and if it's a good fit and I don't mind upgrading the fork after a short time would it be worth it, as in is the frame a good frame? Just to be clear I get a SUBSTANTIAL discount on most of the components through pro pricing programs because of my profession(I'm da po-po ).

I know this makes the rig more expensive in the long run but telling the wife I'm spending $200 here and there is better than $1200 out of the gate, even if it means the bike costs a good bit more than what it would've been prebuilt that way...happy wife, happy life, lol.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

The Overdrive Comp has everything you need to ride trails.


----------



## mikerod553 (Apr 25, 2014)

here is a similar post that might give you some ideas
http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/best-bang-buck-$1000ish-hardtail-29er-845282.html


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

Yep, the DB OD is a fine starter bike in that price range. I was considering one when I got back into the sport but got sold on a Spesh Hardrock. Pretty much anything in the $4-700 range is going to be pretty comparable specwise, especially if you're prepared to do the upgrading as you learn and develop your skill.

I agree with mikerod to an extent about NC trails, but not completely. You're not far from some pretty legendary east coast trails in the Appalachians (Pisgah and Tsali) and Charlotte has some pretty technical trails right in the metro area (e.g. Back Yard Trails). Make no mistake, the MTB scene here is bigger than most other east coast states.

There are quite a few good choices to start with from the DB OD to a GT Karakoram (also probably available for you to see at your local Performance) to a couple of Specialized models. Try as many as you can and it's all going to be about which bike fits you best at the beginning. Then you start tuning your bike to your component knowledge and riding style.


----------



## tehllama (Jul 18, 2013)

Being 50lb heavier, when I started on an Overdrive Sport I overwhelmed the components on it (I was too heavy for the brakes, too strong for the cranks, and just wrecked that poor innocent bike) - but the geometry and tire choices on it were absolutely excellent. I now have a Diamondback Overdrive Carbon, because I loved those traits about the bike, and had more to spend when I came back to wanting a hardtail setup.

If you can get a slightly more competitive price, or have the LBS throw in some things like a compact pump, shock pump, or something then you'll have a fabulous deal - coming with an OK fork and Deore kit under $1000 is good, solo air fork would be ideal, so anything like that (X5/X7 combo would work as well) and you'll be set.
The weak point will probably be the wheelset, but if you're able to ride in a reasonably tame fashion they'll hold up great; if you're dumb like me you'll be able to knock them out of true at will.

I really am a fan of anything solo air for the fork - you'll be in the tuning range for the coil fork so it works, but if you're riding it really hard the fork will be the weak point on that whole deal - the Overdrive frame is really exceptionally good for the price, and you'll find that the fork is neither plush nor efficient when flogged - but it works. It's one of those deals where if you can pony up for the Pro trim, it's worth it - because it'll come with a much better fork, better wheels, better drivetrain, better cockpit, and lighter overall weight (lighter fork, 2x10, lighter and tougher rims).


----------



## Frossbyte (Feb 20, 2015)

So, I just found a new '13 Access Stealth LTD my size and in my budget. It's a carbon frame 29er but I read the tires and listed fork are like all others in this range. My question is what would you consider to be a good deal on it? Here are the specs.

BOTTOM BRACKET:	Integrated
BRAKES:	Tektro Hydraulic, HD 1.0D6, 180mm and 160mm rotors
CASSETTE:	SRAM 9-speed, 11/34
CHAIN:	KMC, 9-speed
CRANKSET:	Alloy, Triple 42/32/24
FORK:	RST Blaze 29" 9mm QR, 100mm travel
FRAME:	29er Carbon Frame, tapered head tube 1 1/4" to 1 1/8", double water bottle mounts, replaceable derailleur hanger
FRONT DERAILLEUR:	SRAM X5
GRIPS/TAPE:	Dual Density rubber
HANDLEBAR:	Alloy, 5mm rise
HEADSET:	Integrated, tapered 1 1/4" to 1 1/8"
LEVERS:	Tektro
PEDALS:	None
REAR DERAILLEUR:	SRAM X5
REAR SHOCK:	None
SADDLE:	Velo, Mountain Tuned
SEATPOST:	Alloy, 31.6mm
SHIFTERS:	SRAM X5
STEM:	Alloy, 31.8mm clamp
TIRES:	Kenda Nevegal, 29x2.2
WHEELSET:	Alex TD24 Disc


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

I believe in general the Access bikes get pretty decent reviews, and if you can get a carbon frame for that price, I'd go for it. Components aren't that great but they can be replaced.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

The weak point is the fork. It's not designed for trail riding.


----------



## dereliecte (Feb 21, 2015)

Just posted a forum and saw this but The overdrive sport 29er on Nashbar is only $433 until end of the night. Could spend savings on buying a new fork since It would need upgraded anyway!

Diamondback Overdrive Sport 29er Mountain Bike - Nashbar Exclusive


----------



## Frossbyte (Feb 20, 2015)

I did a 180 and decided to go through a small shop to support someone local and the service is AWESOME! They are about an hour away so I am having them order me and my wife Specialized bikes. I bumped up my budget and got a Rockhopper Expert Evo 650b. Got my wife a Jynx Sport 650b. We both test rode the bikes but the large shop (chain) we were at, the guy was a tool and they had a 3 week ship time!

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

dereliecte said:


> Just posted a forum and saw this but The overdrive sport 29er on Nashbar is only $433 until end of the night. Could spend savings on buying a new fork since It would need upgraded anyway!
> 
> Diamondback Overdrive Sport 29er Mountain Bike - Nashbar Exclusive


So with a good Raidon air fork for $200 you will have a good ride for $633. Good deal.


----------



## lethalsvt (Nov 21, 2012)

Just checked out all the weights for DB Overdrives...from the base model to pro. Total weight was around 34lbs for all of them. The high end model was no more than a pound less in total weight. This was quoted by nashbar when I called (they say they weigh all the bikes).

Is this right? I cant imagine spending 1000 more if the bike is around the same weight


----------



## asookazian (Mar 3, 2015)

lethalsvt said:


> Just checked out all the weights for DB Overdrives...from the base model to pro. Total weight was around 34lbs for all of them. The high end model was no more than a pound less in total weight. This was quoted by nashbar when I called (they say they weigh all the bikes).
> 
> Is this right? I cant imagine spending 1000 more if the bike is around the same weight


I own a used 2013 DB OD Comp which I think weighs ~30 lbs but I can't currently verify that via google, etc. I haven't done any mods other than replaced saddle and it's been very reliable/performant (please note I'm an amateur mtn biker) in the SoCal trails.

Seems like a good deal for ~$500 used.


----------



## El Cheap0 (Mar 23, 2013)

Hey Frossbyte, do you ride a police bike when you work?


----------



## JKDjEdi (Nov 22, 2015)

This bike was a little challenging putting together (Didn't know NADA about Shimano Deore and Hydraulic brakes) After some Youtube vids all was good, We had a blast (Wife and I) on our first outing with these bikes. It's a great buy.


----------

